
Why Did the World Shut Down for Covid-19 but Not Ebola, SARS or Swine Flu? - lordmax
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-did-the-world-shut-down-for-covid-19-but-not-ebola-sars-or-swine-flu/
======
rumanator
Because covid19 is a pandemic while every single one of the examples given
were at best localized epidemics.

More importantly, countries who endured SARS epidemics such as South Korea
were very fast in issuing decisive tactical lockdowns and rolling out policies
devised to contain the spread. Those countries who never endured similar
epidemics did not had the infrastructure in place to act cirurgically to
contain the epidemic, so their only option is to impose a nation-wide
lockdown.

------
Fjolsvith
Because Trump wasn't president then?

